# Letter Templates



## peter.stranks (Jul 4, 2009)

I need to create a name onto a concave curved surface.
Can anyone tell me the best letter templates to enable this?


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Why not print it out and stick it on the surace, then freehand rout over the paper.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Peter and welcome to the router forum this will get you back at the head of the pack.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Peter.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Peter.
I'm a little new to routing myself but I can see the issue. Just how concave a surface are we talking about (approx radius)? How are you planning on achieving the concave surface? How wide are the letters to be?
I don't know of a template but I have had some luck with derek's method but I would think you would need a fairly small router with a small plate as the depth of cut would vary with the curvature of the surface.
Good Luck,


----------

